# 43 and looking for advce regarding IVF



## allyo (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi 

I have been ttc for 8 years wih no success.  Following tests that were carried I have been advised i have unexplained infertility.  I had tests carried out 4 years ago by Mr G at St Marys but because I was 39 at the time was told that I did not qualify for NHS funded IVF treatment.  I am now at the time where I realy want to make my dream become a reality and need advice.  Do I need a referral to be able to receive private IVF treatment and has anyone got any information about whether I should try here or abroad, use my eggs or donor eggs and any information on clinics would be a great help.

Many Thanks

Ally 
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

allyo and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*Clinic Reviews ~ * CLICK HERE

There's a lot of links for you there, but pick the ones that are of interest for now. Have a good mooch around the boards and get to know the ladies 
You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.   CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Ceri xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Allyo & welcome to FF

I'm a Mr G girl & had private IUI tx with him at 39, I was also on the IUI waiting list on the NHS at 38 - were you not offered IUI as a starting point?

There is a fab NBBY (no bumps & babies yet)thread in the Hants section of the area boards which should help, there is also a B&B thread (bumps & babies) which has a lot of Mr G's success stories including IVF & ICSI

x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Ally,

I'm 43 too and had a baby through DE in January.  I had 4 attempts with my own eggs when I was 38 /39 with just one short lived BFP.  I went abroad for DE treatment and I can really reccommend 'Treatment outside the UK' area on FF.  It was through FF I found out about the clinics abroad and did my own research from there.  I was successful at Isida which is in Kiev, Ukraine.  I didn't even consider the UK as I was put off by long waiting lists and 'older' donors - whether this is true or not, I'm not sure it could just be my perception.  The treatment and care I got at Isida was actually much better than the 2 UK clinics I was at here.  I did have to organise scans over here beforehand though.

If you want to have one go with your own eggs, you could consider Create Health Clinic which does natural IVF.

I didn't need a referral from my doctor for any clinic.  Although I did need a letter from my GP saying I was fit enough for treatment / pregnancy.

Hope this helps and good luck.    
mini-me
xxx


----------



## clucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Allyo and welcome to FF!

I was 42 (and a half!) when I had my first IVF cycle and I was told the chances of it working were 13%. The chances of success with Donor Eggs are much higher - basically the same chances as a woman of the Donor's age. There are some tests which could give an indication of how well you might respond to IVF treatment using your own eggs. High FSH is generally thought to indicate a likely poor response to IVF stimulation drugs meaning that you are unlikely to produce many eggs. Your GP should be able to do this test for you on day 3 of your cycle. There is another test called AMH which is used at the Lister hospital - a low AMH supposedly indicates a low ovarian reserve - i.e. not many eggs left. If you do want to consider using your own eggs then the Lister has lots of experience with older women, and also ARGC have very good success rates but are unlikely to treat you if your FSH is very high. You don't need a referral for either of these places - just phone them and make an appointment, - it's very useful to have recent test results available prior to your appointment - Day 3 FSH, LH, Prolactin, Oestradiol  and day 21 progesterone - your GP can do all of these.

If you only have one shot at this financially and can make a decision with your head then donor eggs seem the sensible option! That said - I'm still trying with my own eggs after 5 failed cycles!!

Best of luck with your decision and I hope your dreams come true one way or another   

clucky
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck for most private clinics you can self refer, I self referred to ARGC, Bridge, CRM  and IVI abroad.  THe Lister appearss a good clinic for older ladies, and ARGC if you can afford it, but if you have a higher FSH as some older ladies do will rpohibit being treated there.

Good Luck
L x


----------



## kazilou (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi
Im 42 and trying to concieve. i have had 3 attempts now at ivf and got preg twice, sadly both ending in early m/c. i got my gp to refer me to the clinic, all self funded, but after that it was all pretty staight forward. good luck
xxx


----------



## kiki1970 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi there, welcome to the club! I understand it totally depends on your primary healthcare trust. Mine (berkshire) sets a maximum age of 39. I'll be 39 next birthday so I was only just allowed onto the referral list. It has taken me 1yr of NHS appointments to get here (and 3yrs ttc). I had my laparoscopy in Nov 2008, then they wanted me to wait a few months to see if that helped me along. When it didn't, they put me on clomid for a few months. That didn't work either. I felt like my doctor and my local NHS fertility clinic weren't really proactive in my progress. I literally had to make all my own phone calls to push for appointments and to make sure I was on lists. Even when I hadn't waited the 6 weeks after my doctor's referral for IVF I had to phone up the clinic to make sure they were putting me on the next group session for IVF (only to find they'd lost my referral so if I hadn't phoned up myself there would never have been a booking for me!). If you want this, you need to push for it. Let's face it, if it's free, they're hardly going to come knocking on your door inviting you to take them up on the offer. Fight for it. But you need to sort it quickly as you may be over the age limit. I have a friend who tried several times in UK, got pregnant but suffered miscarriages. She then succeeded in Barcelona on her first attempt there. She was 43 when she had her Barcelona treatment. She had embryos frozen so will be going back for fet. Good luck!!!


----------



## LISA ROSE (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi there I am new to site

I am 45 and attempting IVF in Cyprus, been through it before 18 years ago and failed, adopted eventually, got a beautiful 5 week old baby girl who is now 18 and light of my life, but I am now divorced and have a new partner well not new, been with him ten years and he wants us to have a child so now starting all over agin lol


----------

